# Speaker Buying Advice Sticky



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've posted a kind FAQ for buying speakers here -- it's a distillation of much of the information I've gleamed from my various forum wanderings as well as the input from several of the moderators here at the Shack.

I was wondering if anyone else had anything to add. I fully expect that this thread will grow organically as new ideas emerge.

JCD


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Since the sticky thread is closed, are we just going to add new ideas in this thread?

So far, it looks great.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

MrPorterhouse said:


> Since the sticky thread is closed, are we just going to add new ideas in this thread?


Oh, good point and thanks for bringing that up. 

Yes, I closed it on purpose. I've seen these types of threads go on FOREVER with a lot of extraneous information that didn't really add to the original intent of the thread -- since I've got the power , I figured I'd distill the information from a general discussion we could have in this thread.

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very good idea!


----------

